# Ok, No laughing...



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

We just acquired our two dwarf ladies a few weeks ago and, in our situation, have not felt the need for an LGD as yet as we are here all the time and everyone sleeps in a closed barn.

However, we do have 5 dogs on the property, none of which have access to the goat pens or the pasture/woods the graze in. We have two full grown German shepherds and three Pom's, one of which is an 11 month old little boy with more energy than any critter should have.

He did find a way to get in with the girl's that we didn't know of until a few days ago when I looked out the kitchen window and saw him in the field. After I peeled my wife off the ceiling, we both ran out with thoughts of how big a baggie we would need to put what was left of the pup in.

Coming around the corner of the house, I noticed the girls calmly sitting under a tree and the pup was no where in sight. I could not believe it but the pup, TJ, was cuddled right up between them a fast asleep. :ZZZ: 

Now, when the girls see him, they call to him, he slips right in with them and the 3 of them wander around the field together. They get tired and set for a while, he wanders around, runs circles around the girls and generally acts like the obnoxious little boy he can be. That is until Lydia "honks" at him....doesn't really sound like goat speak.... he runs over to her a lays down beside her and takes a nap with them.

The girls have to know what he is, he doesn't smell anything like the goats, and it truly shocks me that they accepted him so easily as a..friend?

He also now barks and carries on quite loudly when anything or anyone comes near the goats in the field or barn.

No...he is never allowed to be with them alone any longer but only 'cause I would really hate to see him get hurt. As an added benefit, when the girls are laying down with him, they allow him to lick inside their ears.. Kinda yucky but then they have the cleanest ears of all the goats.

Soooo...just goes to prove that ya never know whats going to happen with goats :slapfloor: 

We now have the smallest (8-9 lbs.) LGD in the world :ROFL:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

How adorable!
My 11 year old pom, Max, weighs six lbs and he and Pan are becoming good friends. THey both sleep with me in the bed and lay with me on the couch.
Max has to be firm with Pan, growling to be sure that Pan doesn't play too rough, but Pan is smart enough to understand that the growling means don't step on me LOL.
I do love pomeranians. They have no idea how small idea how small they are.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

That is so sweet! Would love to see a pic of them all together (hint, hint) :laugh:


----------

